# Hack work at it's best



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

This guy had replaced a 1/2" copper riser with type M, and then proceeded to use a 2 part epoxy instead of sweating the joints and told her to wait 2 hrs and turn it on. Naturally it blew out, he came back with a different type of epoxy and again told her wait 2 hrs and turn it on. Flooded her garage twice in one day. The owners ( 1st time customers) told her call me and get it fixed. I replaced all fitting and used type L and was gone. Happy tenant. I appologize for the blurry pics.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess he never heard of sharkbites. :laughing:


I have a friend who replaced his own three handle shower valve with that two-part copper bond stuff. He called me to inspect it before he turned the water back on, I told him that to either let me replace it and solder it in or not to bother have me coming over. He expected me to be impressed with it like it was something special. I told him that even if it didn't leak, I still wasn't going to say that it was any good.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Omg seriously epoxy? Wtf was that idiot thinking? What was the customer thinking by having a unlicensed contractor do plumbing? If he was a licensed plumber I'd report his ass to the board of master plumbers. Effin hacks ugh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Ever come across joints with red "copper glue" -like epoxy? Had one HO who was proud as a peacock that he fixed his own leak in dropped ceiling once. But he called us for the subsequent leak. Hah!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the good stuff! :thumbup: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> This is the good stuff! :thumbup: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



I've always wondered at how effective it really is. Come on JB weld has held more than just a few things together for what seems like eternity, so why not that crap. Course I would never do it on a customers home. Sounds like I might have a winter experiment to try when things slow down. 

Does anyone know if that stuff is code approved in their area?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> I've always wondered at how effective it really is. Come on JB weld has held more than just a few things together for what seems like eternity, so why not that crap. Course I would never do it on a customers home. Sounds like I might have a winter experiment to try when things slow down.
> 
> Does anyone know if that stuff is code approved in their area?


I have no idea... And I'm not going to waste the time finding out.. :laughing:

I did use it on a job once as dope on the threads to connect a replacement copper line to an old brass tee that some idiot :whistling2: had nicked the threads on when *I* was taking out the old busted brass pipe. :laughing:

8PM on a Saturday evening with the other alternative being a repipe of the 3rd floor and down to the basement said it was time to try it out... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought shark bites were bad, but this hackpoxy stuff takes the cake lol.


----------

